# Circuito amplificador simple con TIP31



## alex123 (Jul 4, 2016)

hola amigos del foro estuve viendo este diagrama dicen que es muy económico lo cual me interesa por armar un amplificador con baterías para celular ya descarte algunos amplis con integrado esta vez le estoy mirando a los transistorizados jeje que tal alguien armo esta etapa  cuanto creen que consume yo pienso armarlo pero necesito sus opiniones saludos!!!

Este circuito amplificador de audio se construye con solo dos transistores el BC548 y el TIP31 este modelos tiene excelente ganancia y bajo consumo, pero estará bien para aplicaciones simples como salidas de alarma, intercomunicadores, receptores experimentales, etc. El consumo es del orden de algunas decenas de miliamperios en reposo, la recomiendo para aplicaciones alimentadas por baterías que tienen que trabajar durante largos periodos, pero no está de más montar un sistema de cargas a dichas baterías del tipo cargador de flote. El transistor Q2 TIP31 debe tener un pequeño disipador de calor.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 4, 2016)

No te lo recomiendo, ya que ese circuito hace circular corriente en estado de reposo por la bobina del parlante para polarizar al TIP31 (por más que esa corriente sea débil, no es aceptable para el parlante).

Existen infinidad de circuitos con prácticamente la misma cantidad de componentes que ese, que pueden desempeñarse muchísimo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 4, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No te lo recomiendo, ya que ese circuito hace circular corriente en estado de reposo por la bobina del parlante para polarizar al TIP31 (por más que esa corriente sea débil, no es aceptable para el parlante).
> 
> Existen infinidad de circuitos con prácticamente la misma cantidad de componentes que ese, que pueden desempeñarse muchísimo mejor.
> 
> Saludos



pues si gracias por decírmelo ahora que lo veo si le manda  corriente directa al parlante pues tendría que hacerle unas modificaciones entonces pero he visto este otro circuito que es aún más simple y con los mismos componentes pero diferente configuración a ver  qué tal esta


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> pues si gracias por decírmelo ahora que lo veo si le manda  corriente directa al parlante pues tendría que hacerle unas modificaciones entonces pero he visto este otro circuito que es aún más simple y con los mismos componentes pero diferente configuración a ver  qué tal esta



Es el mismo caso.
El parlante trabaja además de transductor como resistencia de carga, malo para el parlante, malo para la fidelidad y malo para el consumo.

*Edit:*

Mira *Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-616908751-modulo-amplificador-de-audio-estereo-clase-d-pam8403-3w3w-_JM* módulo:
Es conmutado = Bajo consumo
Es estéreo
Es pequeño
Es económico


----------



## alex123 (Jul 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es el mismo caso.
> El parlante trabaja además de transductor como resistencia de carga, malo para el parlante, malo para la fidelidad y malo para el consumo.
> 
> *Edit:*
> ...



Bueno si he visto muchos módulos por internet y que son con integrados pero mi idea es armar un mini amplificador a transistores y económico


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 4, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Bueno si he visto muchos módulos por internet y que son con integrados pero mi idea es armar un mini amplificador a transistores y económico



El amplificador de este link lo diseñe personalmente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-current-drive-solo-2-transistores-136536/, aunque no es de consumir poco. La versión probada está indicada en el post 8 de ese mismo thread. Tiene la ventaja de ser muy simple (solo 2 transistores de potencia). Posiblemente, pueda ser modificado para menor consumo y potencia. Es cuestión de darle chances a ese diseño, que está probado, bien documentado y se desempeña muy bien, a pesar de ser muy sencillo .

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 4, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El amplificador de este link lo diseñe personalmente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-current-drive-solo-2-transistores-136536/, aunque no es de consumir poco. La versión probada está indicada en el post 8 de ese mismo thread. Tiene la ventaja de ser muy simple (solo 2 transistores de potencia). Posiblemente, pueda ser modificado para menor consumo y potencia. Es cuestión de darle chances a ese diseño, que está probado, bien documentado y se desempeña muy bien, a pesar de ser muy sencillo .
> 
> Saludos



woo ese usa 40v  pues bien ahí voy viendo el circuito he encontrado este otro pero de 3v cambiando con un tip31 envés de bc327 podria usar usar mas voltaje


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> woo ese usa 40v  pues bien ahí voy viendo el circuito he encontrado este otro pero de 3v cambiando con un tip31 envés de bc327 podria usar usar mas voltaje



Ese esquema que has subido sufre de los mismos problemas que te hemos mencionado: el parlante se encuentra acoplado en continua al circuito (lo que no necesariamente sería un problema), pero recibe un voltaje importante en reposo (lo que sí es un verdadero problema).

Buscá circuitos donde el parlante se encuentre acoplado a través de condensadores a la salida del amplificador, ó, al menos, en los que no lleven condensadores de acoplo a la salida, que te aseguren que la salida del amplificador no aplique voltaje importante al parlante (digamos, unos 10 mV o menos, como mucho y en reposo).

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 5, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ese esquema que has subido sufre de los mismos problemas que te hemos mencionado: el parlante se encuentra acoplado en continua al circuito (lo que no necesariamente sería un problema), pero recibe un voltaje importante en reposo (lo que sí es un verdadero problema).
> 
> Buscá circuitos donde el parlante se encuentre acoplado a través de condensadores a la salida del amplificador, ó, al menos, en los que no lleven condensadores de acoplo a la salida, que te aseguren que la salida del amplificador no aplique voltaje importante al parlante (digamos, unos 10 mV o menos, como mucho y en reposo).
> 
> Saludos



Solo sería cuestión de modificar poniéndoles un condensador electrolítico a la salida del parlante pero yo no veo necesario ya que siempre he notado que estos circuitos pequeños no llevan condenador por su poca potencia en teoría se puede decir que es malo pero y en la práctica? Vi por ahí un video donde lo armaron y suena funciona pero de todas maneras haber encontré este otro circuito que es probado por unas personas y dicen que suena bien aunque este es para más voltaje qué opinas sobre su configuración también le llega continua al parlante pero todos dicen que va bien sin problemas y económico según comentarios por ahí de donde lo saque


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Solo sería cuestión de modificar poniéndoles un condensador electrolítico a la salida del parlante pero yo no veo necesario ya que siempre he notado que estos circuitos pequeños no llevan condenador por su poca potencia en teoría se puede decir que es malo pero y en la práctica? Vi por ahí un video donde lo armaron y suena funciona pero de todas maneras haber encontré este otro circuito que es probado por unas personas y dicen que suena bien aunque este es para más voltaje qué opinas sobre su configuración también le llega continua al parlante pero todos dicen que va bien sin problemas y económico según comentarios por ahí de donde lo saque



Dentro de lo básico, ese circuito tiene algunas consideraciones que lo hacen un poco más aceptable (técnicamente hablando). Si es por buscar algo muy simple => inclinate por ese mismo . Incluso, podés aprender mucho de él, si en lo sucesivo buscás mejorarlo o modificarlo.

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 5, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Dentro de lo básico, ese circuito tiene algunas consideraciones que lo hacen un poco más aceptable (técnicamente hablando). Si es por buscar algo muy simple => inclinate por ese mismo . Incluso, podés aprender mucho de él, si en lo sucesivo buscás mejorarlo o modificarlo.
> 
> Saludos



el problema de ese circuito es que usa mucha corriente 13v lo cual es desventaja  ya que lo pienso hacer funcionar con 9v


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> el problema de ese circuito es que usa mucha corriente 13v lo cual es desventaja  ya que lo pienso hacer funcionar con 9v



13 V es voltaje de alimentación. Corriente es lo que circula por el circuito en función del voltaje aplicado y de los parámetros del mismo.

Al pié del esquema dice funcionar con un voltaje Vcc de entre 6 a 18 V. En función de lo que está indicado, no creo tengas problemas de alimentarlo con 9 V.

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 5, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> 13 V es voltaje de alimentación. Corriente es lo que circula por el circuito en función del voltaje aplicado y de los parámetros del mismo.
> 
> Al pié del esquema dice funcionar con un voltaje Vcc de entre 6 a 18 V. En función de lo que está indicado, no creo tengas problemas de alimentarlo con 9 V.
> 
> Saludos



Cierto que ciego fui  esta entre el rango del voltaje aceptado bien eso me alegra pero me surge otra duda el consumo de corriente ya que tiene dos tip  aunque yo no he visto el data de cuanto consuma cada tip  pienso que entre los dos aumenta el consumo de corriente y me vaya agotar la batería en poco tiempo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Cierto que ciego fui  esta entre el rango del voltaje aceptado bien eso me alegra pero me surge otra duda el consumo de corriente ya que tiene dos tip  aunque yo no he visto el data de cuanto consuma cada tip  pienso que entre los dos aumenta el consumo de corriente y me vaya agotar la batería en poco tiempo



Muuuuuy a ojo, estimo que puede llegar a consumir unos 6 mA en reposo (sin señal aplicada a la entrada y alimentando con 9 Vcc, empleando parlante de 4 ohmios).

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 6, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muuuuuy a ojo, estimo que puede llegar a consumir unos 6 mA en reposo (sin señal aplicada a la entrada y alimentando con 9 Vcc, empleando parlante de 4 ohmios).
> 
> Saludos



ya encontré en una página que tiene el mismo circuito y dice que consume para mínimo 1 Amper lo cual veo que es poco económico si es con batería

http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot.com/2011/11/amplificador-con-tip-31-y-tip-32.html


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 6, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> ya encontré en una página que tiene el mismo circuito y dice que consume para mínimo 1 Amper lo cual veo que es poco económico si es con batería
> 
> http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot.com/2011/11/amplificador-con-tip-31-y-tip-32.html



Ese consumo de 1 A debe ser con señal, a plena potencia y muy probablemente a otro voltaje de alimentación (12 V, posiblemente). El que te estimé de en torno a 6 mA (o más o menos por ahí) es sin señal y a 9 Vcc. De todos modos, es cuestión que lo simules o calcules, para tener una idea un poco más aproximada que las estimaciones a ojo que yo te pueda hacer o los datos que puedas encontrar por ahí (de los cuales no podemos estar 100 % seguros).

Saludos


----------



## alex123 (Jul 8, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ese consumo de 1 A debe ser con señal, a plena potencia y muy probablemente a otro voltaje de alimentación (12 V, posiblemente). El que te estimé de en torno a 6 mA (o más o menos por ahí) es sin señal y a 9 Vcc. De todos modos, es cuestión que lo simules o calcules, para tener una idea un poco más aproximada que las estimaciones a ojo que yo te pueda hacer o los datos que puedas encontrar por ahí (de los cuales no podemos estar 100 % seguros).
> 
> Saludos



Okey abría que ensamblarlo y probarlo para saber lo tendré como la última alternativa encontré este otro circuito me parece muy sencillo según la página su ganancia es baja eso es lo malo

http://www.electronica-pt.com/circuitos/en/audio-amplifiers/1-watt-audio-amplifier


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 8, 2016)

Hola alex123:

Mira que encontre este ampli pero ignoro si ande, habra que necesitar un experto que le heche un ojo y nos de su opinion sobre si es bueno o no.

http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot.mx/2011/11/amplificador-con-tip-31-y-tip-32.html

saludos.


----------



## alex123 (Jul 8, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Hola alex123:
> 
> Mira que encontre este ampli pero ignoro si ande, habra que necesitar un experto que le heche un ojo y nos de su opinion sobre si es bueno o no.
> 
> ...



Ese mismo lo encontré en otras partes ese si funciona según comentarios pero aun ignoramos el consumo de la corriente


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 9, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Ese mismo lo encontré en otras partes ese si funciona según comentarios pero aun ignoramos el consumo de la corriente



Pues considero que a de usar a lo mucho 2A pues para dar de 3 a 5 Watts salvo que sea un amplificador tipo A ya que estos consumen mucha corriente.


----------



## alex123 (Jul 9, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Pues considero que a de usar a lo mucho 2A pues para dar de 3 a 5 Watts salvo que sea un amplificador tipo A ya que estos consumen mucha corriente.



si consideramos que su consumo es 2a eso descargaría fácilmente a un batería de 9v 200 mah


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 9, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> si consideramos que su consumo es 2a eso descargaría fácilmente a un batería de 9v 200 mah




Que mira que no me fije bien pero en una parte del texto del link que te hice saber, dice lo siguiente:

"La fuente de alimentación es de 12 V, y que nos provea de por lo menos 1 amper"

No estaba tan errado y entonces si descarto la posibildad de que pueda arrancar con una bateria de 9v a 200mA.

Alguna vez en secundaria realice un ampli de esos que son para armar de una compania llamada IMORI KITS usando el tip 31 y tip 32, donde se podria obtener 5, 10 o 15 watts por canal cambiando ciertas resistencias porque era estereo, necesitaba un transformador de 30v 1A para obtener los 15 watts. Por lo que la version que te mande creo que era la mas economica en consumo de voltaje y corriente que he conocido de estos transistores.

Habria de igual manera que analizar mas el tip 31 porque si mas lo recuerdo hay un proyecto de luces audioritmicas con este transistor, con una bateria de 12 v y 4 leds como lo muestra la imagen que subo, tal vez de alli se pueda desprender algo de lo que estes buscando pero, para ello si se necesita mas conocimiento de electronica e instrumentacion.


----------



## alex123 (Jul 14, 2016)

Amigos no saben que encontré algo bueno es un circuito amplificador clase a económico con un lámpara cfl dicen que funciona bien hasta hay un video de muestra que tal dicen este consume 10mv con pila 9v pero para más potencia yo creo que debería ponerle otro transistor en paralelo pero que tal el circuito opinen


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 18, 2016)

alex123 dijo:


> Amigos no saben que encontré algo bueno es un circuito amplificador clase a económico con un lámpara cfl dicen que funciona bien hasta hay un video de muestra que tal dicen este consume 10mv con pila 9v pero para más potencia yo creo que debería ponerle otro transistor en paralelo pero que tal el circuito opinen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er2s8FwhVx8



Se ve interesante 

Tal  vez hechando un ojo a amplis de transistores puedas agregar un tip 31, o sea tener como referencia otro amplificador de transistores y veas las pistas y sus componentes y de alli tal vez puedas desarrollar uno.



Mira, aquí hay otro que encontré en taringa de 3 volts y según leí, puedes hacerlo más potente si lo deseas.



Otro de 1 transistor .

Su fuente http://diwo.bq.com/amplificador-de-sonido-con-1-transistor/


----------



## alex123 (Jul 18, 2016)

vvnaon dijo:


> Se ve interesante
> 
> Tal  vez hechando un ojo a amplis de transistores puedas agregar un tip 31, o sea tener como referencia otro amplificador de transistores y veas las pistas y sus componentes y de alli tal vez puedas desarrollar uno.
> 
> ...



Interesante el segundo circuito el primero ya lo conocía si con algunas modificaciones puedo llegar a crear el mío uno original intentare haciéndolo en el simulador proteus o el circuit wizar


----------



## alex123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Amigos miren ya diseñe mi propio amplificador pequeño con batería de 3.5v no sé si en la práctica funcione a ver qué opinan? En la primera etapa lo copie de por ahí que dicen que tiene ganancia 47db y por último el ultimo transistor un tip31 que amplifica


----------

